# Lawn is getting worse



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

If you check my previous posts for reference, to me it seems like it's just getting worse. Had some new sod put in and it's seems like it's just not taking. Had Massey do an aeration, not sure how long it should take to see any results out of it. I get spots that grow dark green and everywhere else around it just keeps going to crap. Not entirely sure if these thick root looking parts are stolons that just hardened and died or what. Any ideas what I'm looking at?


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

That's fungus pal. Get yourself some propriconizole or cleary's. Good time to do it is now in the fall so that it doesn't come back in the spring.


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

devils27 said:


> That's fungus pal. Get yourself some propriconizole or cleary's. Good time to do it is now in the fall so that it doesn't come back in the spring.


Can you elaborate a little more for me? Just trying to understand. What specifically in the pictures is bringing you to that conclusion?


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mostly the color of the lower sections of the stem look kinda gross and there is a few blades on the 1st photo that look like fungal, see that tan blade and that black dot on the 1st photo. Could be a fungus that started at the root and is working its way up the blade. Listen, I could be completely wrong but you said u just laid the sod, so your probably watering alot, plus it's not hot out so some of that water could be sitting there overnight, or the fungus could have came from the sod company, but fall time is good time for fungus. You can spray some fungicide and if it doesn't get rid of it then you put down a preventative dose which is what you should be doing anyway now and move onto something else. My best guess is fungus, or you can wait till someone else chimes in


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Lawn care nut had a video about his st Aug that looked something like that. Check his you tube channel out and I think you may find your answer


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Those dark areas look like urine spots. Do you have a dog? The grass blades don't actually look too bad to me but I do see some spots like the others posts have mentioned... but what SA lawn doesn't have fungus in October/November. I'd definitely get on a preventative regimen. Even on a decent fungicide program you will be battling the dog spots if that's what those are.


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

Negative on the dog spots. I have Massey handling my lawn care as so far just trying to learn and understand has been more than overwhelming. Everyone I ask (including "professionals") all have a different answer and I don't know enough to know who's right. Massey told me from when I moved in the home in March that the soil test showed I could stand to invite every dog in the neighborhood and their owners over to pee in the lawn it was so bad (assuming alkaline?).

If you go back to my other posts from the nightmare this has been since I moved in, the builder told me I destroyed the grass by over-watering, and to date massey says it's under-watered. It was in rough shape when Massey took over, they say it's going to get worse before it gets better…..so far they are 50% right. Talked the builder into replacing some of the sod, it looked brown when they installed it and doesn't look any better. Several bare spots and exposed stolons. Front yard looks great, back yard looks like crap.

Honestly I'm beyond frustrated trying to understand and dumping money into this. I'm almost ready to say f it and let it all just die and be barren. It's very frustrating to try to learn, seek help, and then get everyone with a different answer including "the pros." &#129324;


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

I would check out Lawn Care Nut. He is in central Florida and has some really good information. Great YouTube channel. Massey in my area of Bradenton FL always treated me right. Took them a full year, but worth the money for fertilizer and bug treatments.


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

AElbrecht said:


> I would check out Lawn Care Nut. He is in central Florida and has some really good information. Great YouTube channel. Massey in my area of Bradenton FL always treated me right. Took them a full year, but worth the money for fertilizer and bug treatments.


I watch his videos, has some good info. The problem is none of his videos ever seem to match what I'm seeing in my yard. That's part of how I end up here.


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

What does your soil test show?


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ryknow48 said:


> Negative on the dog spots. I have Massey handling my lawn care as so far just trying to learn and understand has been more than overwhelming. Everyone I ask (including "professionals") all have a different answer and I don't know enough to know who's right. Massey told me from when I moved in the home in March that the soil test showed I could stand to invite every dog in the neighborhood and their owners over to pee in the lawn it was so bad (assuming alkaline?).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The dark spots look like dog urine is feeding the grass, where the rest of the grass looks underfed. The dying areas are likely due to fungus. I see some GLS and Dollar Spot lesions both present.


----------

